# Grinder £400 - £1000...



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

My sette 270w looks like it has given up the ghost. I am more inclined to get a refund rather than a repair and risk it breaking out of warranty.

So I am in the market for a new / used grinder and would appreciate recommendations.

Bit of background... I have a fracino cherub. I usually make 2-3 espressos a day. Exclusively light roasts.

Previously had a super jolly, and would want this to be a step up from the sj / sette. Am open to the idea of a used grinder too.

So far I have been looking at the atom / eureka 65e. Should I be considering a second hand mythos? Or anything else...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think @hotmetal has a 65E he wants to sell


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you can find a Mythos then you will be hard pressed to find anything in the price bracket to beat it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers Alberto but my 65E was sold yesterday! I have to say I really liked that grinder and was a bit sad to see it go. There's things about it that I preferred to the Ceado (83mm burrs notwithstanding). If I didn't have the E37s or was in badger's shoes I'd be looking at the 75E.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks all.

The 75e is a good shout. Appealing as it is within budget brand new.

A used Mythos is also a great shout.

Difficult to pick out of these options when they are closely matched. At least there is not likely to be a wrong choice!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think a Mythos is technically superior (although I haven't had one). Same size burrs. Mythos is a fair bit bigger though and some of them are pretty high mileage as they really are likely to be ex commercial, whereas a 75e could be new or 'pre-loved' by a forum bod like my 65E and therefore half price but practically new.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I agree if your going to step up from a 65mm burr s the only way is up to 75 or 83 burrs, it may help if you narrow down your price range a bit and how much you want to comfortably spend as price goes up you get less retention and better on demand - all of these will provide better grounds than a 65mm

Mazzer Major £300 up SH 83mm burrs 1400rpm - (my preferred choice as its all I can afford and the chance to feel smug about the quality/ price)

Mazzer Royal £350 up SH 83mm 900rpm

Ceado e37S 83mm SH £800 up

Mythos 75mm SH £900 up

E75 75mm SH £900

Or the E8 83mm compak can be had new for just over a grand.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I once bought a Mythos for £100, so keep on turning those stones over!


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks all...

Less than 24 hours after posing the question, I have taken delivery of a ceado e37s. Personally hand delivered by coffee chap, no less.

Only had a quick play, but already very impressed. Compared to the sette it is built like a tank.

Looking forward to getting the best out of this!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

All the best people have them..


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

badger28 said:


> Thanks all...
> 
> Less than 24 hours after posing the question, I have taken delivery of a ceado e37s. Personally hand delivered by coffee chap, no less.
> 
> ...


Check out the e37s owners thread for ideas on the tube hopper mod to get better dosing accuracy- now very happy with mine.


----------

